# Question regarding changing PC components and losing installed libraries



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

*Hi!*
Recently I wanted to grab a new processor (right now I have i5-6400 2.70Ghz which can't stand my filmscore projects anymore), however my current motherboard is too weak for anything like intel core i9 - the seller told me that the best I can get now is i7-6800. I have to change both the motherboard and the processor.
The problem is that I'm afraid I may lose my activation keys/licenses in the process. I'm not changing hard drives so the files I've already installed should stay, but I'm still worried that they may suddenly stop working due to the used licenses or something? I don't know if it depends on specific libraries and plugins so I will mention what I have for now: Kontakt 13 Ultimate, CSS series, CinePerc, Albion One, both Tina Guos, Eduardo Tarilonte's Dark Era and Serum.

*Do you know if I'll be able to still use my sample libraries after changing the motherboard (and possibly reinstalling windows), or have I already used my licenses when I installed these products for the first time and new components will mess this up?* The seller told me that there's 90% chance these licenses will stay (but he doesn't know anything about sample libraries and such stuff so I'm not sure if I cant trust that opinion, also by his calculation there is still 10% chance that I will lose something and that doesn't really satisfy me as it would not be worth losing thousands).

Could you advise me on that? I'm sure many of you will understand my dismay as the fear of losing all of your sample libraries is worse than anything else in the world lol. I'm also considering taking the i7-6800 and staying with mu current motherboard since it's the safest option, but I'm not sure if it'll be enough for my needs as my i5-6400 is literally dying and lagging at half of my projects.​*
Best regards!*


----------



## d.healey (Sep 13, 2021)

Mataj123 said:


> my current motherboard is too weak


I've never heard of a weak motherboard, what do you mean by that? What motherboard do you have?


----------



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

Sorry I have probably misspoken saying it's "too weak", but basically the guy that runs the computer service where I buy the new components told me that my motherboard won't run a newer processor - maybe it's too small or something, since he said that I'll also need to get a bigger computer box to make this work(current one is quite small).
My current motheboard is MS-B1061 from MSI.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 13, 2021)

Mataj123 said:


> Sorry I have probably misspoken saying it's "too weak", but basically the guy that runs the computer service where I buy the new components told me that my motherboard won't run a newer processor - maybe it's too small or something, since he said that I'll also need to get a bigger computer box to make this work(current one is quite small).
> My current motheboard is MS-B1061 from MSI.


Well I rebuilt a completely new PC post NI Komplete Collectors and Cinesamples acquisitions and had no issues having them work. The UVI Arturia Best Service just deactivated the old computer. But the former didn't need to do anything.


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 13, 2021)

1) Yes, old motherboards are no compatible with more recent processors. Lately each generation of chipsets is compatible with only one generation of Intel processors.

2) Some SW licenses are tied to elements on the motherboard (typically the MAC address). For example OEM windows licenses. But most libraries and software I know are not licensed like this. Definitely not for Native Instruments (I don't have products from the other vendors). I doubt you cannot reinstall your SW in ANY other machine (from desktop to laptop, etc).


----------



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Well I rebuilt a completely new PC post NI Komplete Collectors and Cinesamples acquisitions and had no issues having them work. The UVI Arturia Best Service just deactivated the old computer. But the former didn't need to do anything.


Did you have to contact them so that they could deactivate the old computer?


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 13, 2021)

Mataj123 said:


> Did you have to contact them so that they could deactivate the old computer?


well I did - but then they kindly pointed to me where I could do that within ILok for UVI and Arturia Software Center for those. Best Service is on the online web account.


----------



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> well I did - but then they kindly pointed to me where I could do that within ILok for UVI and Arturia Software Center for those. Best Service is on the online web account.


I forgot to mention that I unfortunately don't have ILok, do you think it makes the matter much worse?


----------



## d.healey (Sep 13, 2021)

I can't find any specs for your motherboard. I'm guessing you bought an all in one prebuilt system and this motherboard is only available with that system. The CPU you currently have uses an FCLGA1151 socket, here's a list of all CPUs supported by that socket https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u..._Filter-Family=122139&2_MarketSegment=Desktop

Your board may have a an older revision socket that rules out some of the newer CPUs, but without the specs for you board I can't tell.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 13, 2021)

Mataj123 said:


> I forgot to mention that I unfortunately don't have ILok, do you think it makes the matter much worse?


ohhh no - that is just used for certain companies and such. If you dont have one that means you dont need one.


----------



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

d.healey said:


> I can't find any specs for your motherboard. I'm guessing you bought an all in one prebuilt system and this motherboard is only available with that system. The CPU you currently have uses an FCLGA1151 socket, here's a list of all CPUs supported by that socket https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u..._Filter-Family=122139&2_MarketSegment=Desktop
> 
> Your board may have a an older revision socket that rules out some of the newer CPUs, but without the specs for you board I can't tell.


Yes exacly, that was a prebuilt computer (Nightblade X2 from MSI to be more specific)
that my parents got me six years ago or something like that, since year or two I'm constantly upgrading this computer to make it suit my current needs better (some time ago I also replaced the RAM memory and get an SSD drive), now finally the time has come for a good processor - and as I've heard if I want a really good one I'll have to change the motherboard which I'm afraid can mess up something.

I also wrote an email to NI support, hope they'll get to me quickly since I'm short on time with the decision.


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 13, 2021)

You will not have a problem with NI, I already switched motherboards. Same with iLock without dongle. I switched computer 3 years ago, no issue AT ALL.

@d.healey : Same socket does not mean compatible with future CPUs with the same socket. Lately each new generation by Intel requires a new chipset (therefore new motherboards). With AMD a chipset can support CPUs 1 or 2 generations newer (with firmware upgrades) depending on a number of factors. So the advice to look for up to i7-6800 seems most probably right.

Personally I would not upgrade a 6th gen. Intel processor with a top 6th gen. Intel processor. Not now.


----------



## Mataj123 (Sep 13, 2021)

parapentep70 said:


> You will not have a problem with NI, I already switched motherboards. Same with iLock without dongle. I switched computer 3 years ago, no issue AT ALL.
> 
> @d.healey : Same socket does not mean compatible with future CPUs with the same socket. Lately each new generation by Intel requires a new chipset (therefore new motherboards). With AMD a chipset can support CPUs 1 or 2 generations newer (with firmware upgrades) depending on a number of factors. So the advice to look for up to i7-6800 seems most probably right.
> 
> Personally I would not upgrade a 6th gen. Intel processor with a top 6th gen. Intel processor. Not now.


So after switching motherboards you were still able to access all of your NI libraries as if nothing happened? And btw. by NI library do you also mean every library that runs through Kontakt (for example CSS/CSB/CinePerc) or only those made specifically by NI?


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 13, 2021)

For NI the registered libraries (those which run in Kontakt Player and can be visible in Native Access), they are activated through NI access. You can only have a limited number of activations (I believe 2 or 3 depending on the license). I cannot remember if I had to de-activate these licenses in the old computer. I can definitely say I have them in the new computer and the laptop.

For my iLok stuff, just a few synths from Air, I had to de-activate. Apparently, not doing so puts you in a situation where one of the licenses (I think 2 in my case) could not be recovered.

For kontakt libraries that are not registered in NI Access, you just copy them in the new computer and they work (they trust that you are honest and don't copy to a number of computers).

In all my VI collection I am in one of these 3 situations, either i-Lock (without dongle) or NI registered or NI non registered. I cannot speak about other software.

If CSS/CSB/CinePerc run in Kontakt and are visible in NI Access, then you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## MegaPixel (Sep 14, 2021)

It varies from plugin author to plugin author:

iLok cloud should be fine you just login, de-register from your current machine and login on your new machine once setup and re-activate. I would recommend getting an iLok usb key, makes things easier. Info from someone doing it for some random plugin/vst I've never heard of (Dehumaniser):

"Yes, you can use an iLok, and iLok License Manager to move your license between different computers.
If you plan to be moving between studios or computers regularly, we recommend purchasing an iLok dongle and moving your license onto it. That way all you need to do is install Dehumaniser on a new computer and connect your iLok dongle to use the software. You can download installers for Dehumaniser by logging into your user account. You can order an iLok 2 dongle at iLok.
To move your Dehumaniser license without a dongle, log into your iLok account using your User ID, and you will find your license in the main window. If you have activated your license on your local machine (the computer you are currently on), click on the appropriate icon on the left-hand side (under ‘Local’). It will appear in the main window. You can now click and drag it onto the icon for your iLok dongle (if connected) which will appear on the left-hand side. You can also click and drag on your license and drop it on to the blue window with your User ID. This will deactivate your license from the local machine (the computer you are currently using) and move your license back to the cloud. By moving to a different computer, and logging into your iLok account using the iLok License Manager, you can drag the license back from the cloud to another computer.
_*NB – You will only be able to use your license on one computer at a time.*_
To access your iLok account and to manage your license (and move it to and from the cloud) you will need to be connected to the internet."


VPS Avenger - has code meter and you have to deactivate licence in some convoluted process. Many other had to be de-registered from computer as it will ID your CPU or combination of hardware, so best to find out how each works and get them de-activated and then re-activated on your new machine. But as long as you go through the deregister from your machine process which can be different for each vendor then you should be fine to get all back up and running on your new machine. Although expect it to take some time, I spent a week restoring things (but my internet sucks and NI downloads are huge).

Arturia, waves, steinberg, izotope etc all come with their own software managers, where you will probably need to de-register from computer and then re-activate on the next computer.

NI - Just login, your good to go, I lost my boot drive a good few months back, install, login and re-download everything and was all fine. Bar a lot of my songs were asking for paths which used kontakt libraries which mostly weren't NI, but everything Battery 4 I have to tell it where to find the samples over and over and over... No big issue but just a little annoyance.

Offline installers / activations
You need to be careful with these as they are often generated for your machines specific hardware also, so what would work on your old machine might not work on your new.

Possible suggestion
As your getting a new mobo and cpu, maybe do a full upgrade to a whole new system, keep the old one running so you can de-activate and use the tools if needed with that machine and then re-activate on the new. Mind you a lot more money but you would have a backup machine then also.


----------

